# Need an old Suitability pattern ... PLEASE HELP!



## NSpoolstra (Sep 12, 2012)

I am looking for an apparently discontinued Suitability pattern ... #7280 Saddle, Hay & Feed Bags. These are not saddle bags to COVER a saddle but saddle bags for trail riding, like a cantle bag, etc. Does anyone have an old one that they would sell me or allow me to copy? I could make a pattern from my current saddle bags but this seems SO much easier! Thanks!


----------

